# 1917



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Saw this last night at Universal Studios Orlando. Nominated for Best Picture. It should win.


----------



## John M (Jan 11, 2017)

Oh absolutely. I am a fan of war movies and it while it was less violent than Hacksaw Ridge, it had more drama and art. I hope it takes home many Oscars.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It has, I believe, eleven nominations.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
....but won just three Oscars, I believe?


----------

